# Hertz- Orlando Airport



## cherrysaw (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi all
I just won a $10/day bid for a mid size car through Hertz at Orlando's Airport. Of course it was the only car rental place I DIDN'T want because it's off site... I was told they have a shuttle right in terminal that takes you 1 mile to Hertz.
Has anyone used Hertz before? If so what was your experience? I'm hoping my hubby doesn't have heart failure when he finds out we don't just WALK right to our car.
Sue


----------



## Scott_Ru (Jan 25, 2008)

We have used Hertz often and it's a non-problem.  Their shuttle buses run often and the drivers will help with your luggage.  Just a short trip to their lot and it usually takes almost no time to be off and driving.

Enjoy.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 25, 2008)

I just used Hertz yesterday at Orlando. I am a Hertz Gold member and was very disappointed that they are about 3 miles offsite. Yes, they have a shuttle, but it adds an extra 20-30 minutes to my trip both ways. I much prefer onsite rentals but $10 per day is a great rate.


----------



## skifast (Jan 25, 2008)

Just do not fill your gas tank across the street.  The operator of the gas station across the street does not post prices, and charges about 50% more than elsewhere on the same street.  Either fill up before you get there, or travel about another 1/2 mile north and fill up.
This guy is a price gouger!!!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 25, 2008)

skifast said:


> Just do not fill your gas tank across the street.  The operator of the gas station across the street does not post prices, and charges about 50% more than elsewhere on the same street.  Either fill up before you get there, or travel about another 1/2 mile north and fill up.
> This guy is a price gouger!!!



I 100% agree...this is something the news should report on...he is at least 50-75 cents per gallon MORE than the other station down the street. Hertz should really warn their customers. I actually noticed this about a year or two ago when I was staying at the Marriott down the street and had my own car. At first I thought it was a mistake, then I realized, this is a scam in the making. This has been going on for a while at this location.


----------



## jbuzzy11 (Jan 25, 2008)

you can prepay at hertz and fill it there and drive it in empty. the price was less then all the stations around Disney, Do it if you think you will use the whole tank and I think most people do in a week.  it worked out great for us as we pulled in on fumes


----------



## Carl D (Jan 25, 2008)

jbuzzy11 said:


> it worked out great for us as we pulled in on fumes


That's the hitch. How on Earth do you plan it so you pull in on on fumes? I refuse to put $2 worth of gas in at a time. My whole vacation would be spent at the station.


----------



## Scott_Ru (Jan 25, 2008)

1)  Absolutely agree -- either purchase the plan that allows you to run the tank dry, or purchase gas far away from the airport.

2)  I disagree about the inconvenience of going a couple miles on the shuttle. I have spent a month in Florida during the past many, many winters. And I've seen HEROIC lines at the in-terminal auto rentals.  Sometimes the waits were well over an hour.  Whereas I caught the shuttle and was on my way in 20 - 30 minutes.


----------



## carl2591 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Hertz rental rate*

Love the 10.00 a day rate.. but you failed to give a time frame for when you are using the rental.. I am going to orlando mid may and was looking for good rates..

did you find this at hertz or priceline, hotwire..

thanks


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 25, 2008)

Never, Never Never pay for the prepaid gas plan. Did I say never? You have to drive that car in on fumes to make it worth while. If the tank has as little as one gallon (perhaps even a half) when you come back you will pay more than the going retail rate for gas. They charge you for a whole tank. If the tank is 12 gallons, you pay for 12 gallons. A tank is never empty once it is driven off the assemply line. Bring that car back with a 1/4 tank and you probably paid close to $4-$5 a gallon for that gas.

You can usually fill up and sometimes drive as much as 30 miles before the gas guage will move off of Full. The rental agency just makes sure the car is still on Full so they won't charge you for the gas for the few miles you had to drive it.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 25, 2008)

carl2591 said:


> Love the 10.00 a day rate.. but you failed to give a time frame for when you are using the rental.. I am going to orlando mid may and was looking for good rates..
> 
> did you find this at hertz or priceline, hotwire..
> 
> thanks



The time of year you travel and how far in advance you book can make a big difference in what you pay. We got a rental through Alamo (at airport) for $7.15 a day + tax. About $10 - $11 after taxes and fees. This was in February with an Entertainment discount. If we try to book now the rate is double.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Jan 25, 2008)

I went to Alamo site and got $150 for 2 weeks in Orlando with codes.
Also Budget got me similar price with codes.


----------



## cherrysaw (Jan 26, 2008)

*For Carl*

I am going June 6-14. (8 days) I got the car through Priceline at $10/day. With taxes & stuff I paid $123 total. It is a mid size through Hertz.
I have never used Priceline or Hotwire before. I was very leary. I don't like the idea of paying for something before you know what it is & not being able to change it but in this case it worked out & I am quite pleased.
Hotwire had a mid size car for that week for $14.95/day plus tax so I atleast saved myself $5/day there.
Thanks for all the responses on this subject!!
Sue


----------



## jbuzzy11 (Jan 26, 2008)

we went to Orlando Jan 12 to the 19th and I had a decent price at thrifty for  $93 out the door for a Dodge (Vairo?) decent size 4 door. I figured I would give Priceline a shot and got a Fullsize for $108 out the door with Hertz the day befor we left when we got there thay gave me a small Saturn SUV, it was ok with me, it was new, 6K miles on it.. the shuttle is a bit of a pain with bags 2 kids and 2 carseats but if you give yourself enough time it works out.


----------



## cherrysaw (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks for letting me know- Luckily we are not taking any kids this time (YEY)& we should have one bag each so it makes it less of an issue for us.
Sue


----------



## Blues (Jan 26, 2008)

Carl, I got a full size car via Priceline bidding for $11/day for April 26-May 3.  Total with taxes is $117 for the week. Priceline placed me with Hertz.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 26, 2008)

I am looking for a full size vehicle from March 31 to April 12, 2008.

Any suggestion at where to look and how much should I be looking to pay per day?


----------



## jbuzzy11 (Jan 26, 2008)

This is what I paid for my Full size car 1 day before I went to Orlando, I was also placed with Hertz. I just went on Jan 12 and it was a Saturday to Saturday.


Your Offer Price: $10.00 (per day) 
Total Rental Days: 7 days 
Subtotal: $70.00 
Taxes and Fees:  $38.56 
Total Charges: $108.56


----------

